# Glacier Melt to Redirect Alaska’s Alsek River



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

That’s incredible


----------



## tomt36 (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks for the post. I rafted the Tatshenshini river about a decade ago, which empties into the Alsek. From what I understand, due to not needing a Helicopter portage, this is run more than the Alsek proper. Obviously, the Tat run will be effected as well!!! Get on it while ya can. As it was, retreating glacial ice had significantly effected the run a decade ago, causing amoung other things, the take out that was used prior located by the air strip to be completly unusable due to the land rising (rebounding) as the weight of glaciers were removed from the land mass. Crazy to see geologic change in such short time frames due to Climate Change.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Related

Receding glaciers causing rivers to suddenly disappear

Receding glaciers causing rivers to suddenly disappear


----------

